# 1936 schwinn c model ben hur badged



## BFGforme

Up for bid is a’36 schwinn c model! All original, just needs cloth wire for horn and light! I rebuilt it all e with new grease and crank is stamped 36 flat braces for fenders! Best prewar I’ve riden! Ben hur badge 



















































Bidding starts at $1500+125 shipping….let’s let the fun begin, it’s killer rider!


----------



## BFGforme

Try and find another red and black c model that’s all original, hens teeth here my friend!!


----------



## nick tures

wow thats nice glws


----------



## ninolecoast

Is the tank solid? Any corrosion issues?


----------



## BFGforme

ninolecoast said:


> Is the tank solid? Any corrosion issues?



Tank is great


----------



## manuelvilla

5 for beer..

Love the bike but not founds now


----------



## BFGforme

ninolecoast said:


> Is the tank solid? Any corrosion issues?



Tank is solid,


manuelvilla said:


> 5 for beer..
> 
> Love the bike but not founds now



depends, what kind?


----------



## manuelvilla

Explain it..

Dont understand lol


----------



## manuelvilla

BFGforme said:


> Tank is solid,
> 
> depends, what kind?



Really love your bike really but had an accident and took 7 months without working and recently got back to work and begin again in world bicycle..

Got some small items by this amazing site but not big deals as this one


----------



## BFGforme

manuelvilla said:


> Really love your bike really but had an accident and took 7 months without working and recently got back to work and begin again in world bicycle..
> 
> Got some small items by this amazing site but not big deals as this one



Was asking what kind of beer…lol


----------



## manuelvilla

Corona and pacifico


----------



## manuelvilla

manuelvilla said:


> Corona and pacifico



Good luck with your DOND mate


----------



## BFGforme

manuelvilla said:


> Corona and pacifico



Pacifico is my brand, 2500 cases and deal


----------



## manuel rivera

Glass of beer.....priceless


----------



## dave laidacker

$1750.00 shipped


----------



## BFGforme

dave laidacker said:


> $1750.00 shipped



Thank you, but no deal 


dave laidacker said:


> $1750.00 shipped


----------



## ninolecoast

1,700 will pick up.


----------



## BFGforme

ninolecoast said:


> 1,700 will pick up.



Thank you, but no deal yet!


----------



## dave laidacker

$1865 shipped


----------



## ninolecoast

1,800 and I’ll pick it up.


----------



## dave laidacker

$1895.93 shipped to PA


----------



## BFGforme

Sorry, still no deal yet


----------



## dave laidacker

$1899 shipped


----------



## dave laidacker

I have to leave the house for several hours so maybe I will up the price if it is still for sale when I return.


----------



## BFGforme

Nd yet


----------



## ninolecoast

1850. And I’ll pick it up.


----------



## BFGforme

Not yet


----------



## dave laidacker

$1920.00 shipped


----------



## dave laidacker

For anyone wanting to bid on this bike my last bid of $1920 is my final bid.

Dave


----------



## BFGforme

dave laidacker said:


> For anyone wanting to bid on this bike my last bid of $1920 is my final bid.
> 
> Dave



Thank you sir


----------



## BFGforme

Still no deal


----------



## BFGforme

Not sure if “allowed “ to do this but $2400 was the number!


----------

